# new snapshots of the kids.



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

sweeeeeeet! =D>


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice.. how big are the parents?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow beautiful!!   Great job! :thumb:


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

Mudfrog said:


> Very nice.. how big are the parents?


very small juvies.

babies having babies. whats wrong with the world today???


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

bitteraspects said:


> Mudfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.. how big are the parents?
> ...


Sounds like the world today..


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

indeed. but they are proud parents. pops even flares his gills at me when i get too close to the tank w/ the camera. lol


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

2 week update. (sorry. more crappy pics)



















as usual, daddy didnt agree with me taking pictures


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

week 3:


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

nice pair....keep us posted with more progression pics!


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

week 4: sorry. too lazy to get decent pics this week


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

week 5:


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

week 6 snapshot: (updates when i get home tonight)


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

WEEK 6:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:thumb: Thanks for the updates, very cool watching fry progress, love the little black stripe.

Nice parents too!


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!

I'm surprised they didn't tear out the plants.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

i think one of the anubias had a ripped leaf or two, and the swords are missing a leaf, but thats about it. i think it might be from me actually.


----------

